# I thought id start a journal!



## Tool46 (Jun 12, 2006)

So how is everybody?  
  So this is my second grow.  Im using soil (Black gold). I have two rooms one is the closet vegging room only fluros by the way.  (First pic). Second room is in the attic which tends to get about 100 if its a hot day. so we will se how they turn out there in flower 15 days in.  Im also using Fox Farm Tiger bloom for flower, and big bloom for vegging ive been using a quarter of the recomended dose and they still seem to have nute burn (tips yellow).  My flower room is equiped with one 400w HPS Light with two inline fans pulling heat out of the ventible hood directly outside.  And one pulling fresh air in.  My PH is 7 give or take fair minimal.  And thats about it.  My clones are doing ok i think. for 2 weeks old.  Let me know what you guys think. And i will keep you upated.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 13, 2006)

Your grow rooms look awesome... as do your plants. I'm not an expert on nutrients so I'm not gonna try to diagnose your problem, but are you sure you have the right kind of nutes for vegging? I didn't think you were supposed to use any kind of blooming nute during veg... but like I said, I'm not an expert.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

at 100 degrees i think all plant growth stops, just add a fan pointing at your lights and that how i handled my temp situation


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

You don't want big bloom for veg, that could be the problem too much P and K? Is it as hot in the veg area as it is in the attic, that could cause the tips to yellow also.
In a hot attic, with the light cycle in the daytime, a fan blowing at the light isn't going to do much if anything.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*whats up Tool46. Grow is looking good. Have you thought about putting a small A/C up in your attic. You might want to think about it because 100 degrees is very hot. *


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry biffdoggie, i meant to say im using grow big for veg not big bloom.  TBG yeah i think i might have to add an a/c.  a couple more weeks and i can afoord it.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 13, 2006)

nice looking plants, do you happen to know the strain?


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 13, 2006)

no im paranoid about buying seeds these are all bagseed!


----------



## Witness (Jun 14, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just an update.  My clones are doing great.  Heres a few pics, the first are my       original clones which will go into flower next and by the looks of them there going to big and lushes.  the rest are day 21.  tell me what you think. Puff puff pass.  Coments are always welcome, good or bad. hint hint.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Jun 19, 2006)

Wonderful looking grow, wish I could call it my own.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Looking good Tool46. Looks like your on your way to having a nice jungle there. Can't wait for the next round of pics. Great job man.  *


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well you got to love this heat! LOL Not really my flower room got up to 120 degrees possbly higher and well to say the least my plants got pretty fried..  
"Biffdoggie" i should have listened to you  from the start.   I switched my light cycles to where they come on at night and off during the day.  I hope they can recover.  alot of the new growth white hairs have been crisped.  I should have a few pics up later tonight.


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well here is a few pics. Is there any hope for them? The temps are much better now since i changed the cycles.  Any tips will help.  Or should i just toss them? i have more plants in my veg room which need to be flowered soon anyways.will they make it or should i toss em?  Please help


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 29, 2006)

No one has any advise this hasn't happened to anyone before come on guys i need some help.  Should i just toss them? And throw my clones into flower or will these be ok?  should i keep um going and see what happens what do you guys think?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 30, 2006)

They do not look good, I would give them a few more days before you do anything. What are the current temps running at?


----------



## Tool46 (Jun 30, 2006)

currently the lights are on and the temps are just below 90 degrees f?  Any tips on helping them recover?


----------



## powerking (Jun 30, 2006)

oh man they don't look good... I would water them with half a cup of water and place it in a cool lighted area... treat it like you are cloning a new plant except apply cool LIGHTING like florescent if possible. The trick is getting NEW green leaves to sprout cause the bad ones you have can't photosynthesis, make sure the old leaves get a light mist spray of water so they won't dry out..to save this plant will take alot of attention...that's the best I can offer


----------



## rockydog (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey tool those girls are lookin sweet. Keep it up


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Rocky...are you being sarcastic or are you blown???  Dont kick the man in the balls while he is down...Those plants look fried and we all know it, Tool best of luck salvaging those babies...


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 7, 2006)

You all know about my flower room and my heat issues well its officail those girls are gonners.  Moving forward i have a new flower room made up.  Same light 400 hps, i just cornered off one of my rooms with a 2*4 beem as a corner and used Black gorilla duct tape and black visqueen.  Tell me what you think there? only 2 days in but just wanted to tell you there wont be any more pics of the old ladies so sad.  Yeah so leave me some comments.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 19, 2006)

OK so i added another 4oow hps in there.  It is now day fifteen Flower.  I think my new room is working out what do you rhink. My heat issues have dissapered.  Now that im out of the attic.  I also just cut new clones and tanspanted there mothers.  Heres a few pics Let me know how im doing.  This will be my third time around i guess if you count the half chared premature flower last time lol.  Puff one for me!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

*Whats up Tool46. You are doing one heck of a great job on the grow man. The ladies are looking very healthy which is always a +.   Keep it up. *


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey whats up the brothers grunt?  Thanx for the comments.  Im definately getting the bug now.  I dont think i could stop if i wanted to lol.  Puff Puff Pass


----------



## KADE (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah I had some heat issues a couple weeks ago.    Had me worried a little bit. Now that I'm 12/12 light on from 10pm-10am my temps are fine. Glad you have some girls coming up nicely after the heat burn!


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 26, 2006)

So thought i update with a few pics. Sorry about the qualiity.  My cam isn't the best.  I Recently started using Fox Farm Tiger Bloom on them yesturday.  So yeah what do you guys think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2006)

*Whats up Tool46. The ladies are really looking great man. You think you have the bug now wait until those buds really start to fatten up and get frosty.  *


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello all,  so i was bored and thought i would update.  So i swopped my 4 4' flouros out for a 400w metal halide for my veg room.  Still have one 5400 lumen cfl setup also.  Heres a few pics.  Dont worry they are not white like the pic looks ( reflection of the floor i think).  Also later tonight i will update my flowering babys.  I have one question for anyone who will help me.  I have successfully cloned twice now.  I have the third ones in the process now.  Anyways  i couldn't find my cloning agent (dip and grow) worked great for times before.  So i just did it the same way just with out the dip and grow or any solution.  Its been two weeks at least.  They are not dead or anything some seem to be growing slightly but i have none showing roots yet.  Will they make it?  Or should i go get more dip and grow and start over with freshly new cut clones.  Sorry about the novel lol IM blazed.  thankx for anyone who helps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2006)

*The veg room looks great along with the ladies that live in it. I'm not sure as far as your clones go. I have heard of people just putting a cutting into a glass of water and the way you are doing it. If i'm not mistaken it just takes longer for them to root but don't quote me on it.  *


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

hey tool, I've succesfully cloned several times, types and species without the aid of a rooting agent/hormone. It probably does increase the succes rate and speeds the process, but it isn't a "necessity" in most cases.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I will just keep um going.  I kinda figured it would just take a,little longer thats why i wasn't worried.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres a few pics of the ladies in flower day 25.  mmmmmmm!! there looking much better this time around with the HPS Compared to my old Flouros.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Tool46 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all bored so heres a few more pics of the ladies.  I also added two more fresh ladies in today. i think they are coming along ok.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2006)

lookin awesome tool keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 3, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great tool46. How long are you away from harvest? Man i bet you can't wait. You are doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## Tool46 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey whats The brothers grunt?  Im im getting so anxious.  Well 60 days is in 4 more weeks.  So probably 3-4 more weeks.  They are starting to smell nice and sweet.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 5, 2006)

Lookin Good...


----------



## rockydog (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry about the last reply, I totally missed that set of pics. I do apologise.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 5, 2006)

now this set is lookin sweet man


----------



## Tool46 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello So its been a while since i updayed. I hope everyone is well.  So it is now day 47 Flower 800w Super HPS Hortilux. So here is a few pics of the ladys.  There is two that have only been in for two weeks also.  Then the four  for 47 days.  Let me know.  Im thinking about 2 more weeks.  I was thinking about turning off all the lights completely in about a week.  and letting them dark cycle the rest to gain trichs.  What do you guys think?


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats on the grow!  looks yummy.  dont know about the lighting question, sorry cant help you.  good work and smoke some for me!


----------



## Tool46 (Aug 29, 2006)

So im getting pretty anxious . and yet they still seem a bit away yet.  Two of them dont even have red hairs yet .  The trichs are mostly cloudy,  very rare amber colered.  What do you guys think.Give me somthin im drooling here, a week two three anything.  I will make sure and give a dry report and smoke report also.  Thanks.  "Puff Puff Pass"


----------

